

The Geal test, extending the Joel test - tonyskn
http://unhandledexpression.com/2011/02/18/the-geal-test-extending-the-joel-test/

======
ecaradec
I heartfully agree, revising the joel test, but the first 3 questions smell a
bit too much like an agilist guide . Hey I said smell ;). I'm not against
agility, actually the point that I had the more difficulty to bare with of the
joel test was : 'do you have a spec ?'.

"Do developers trains at office or on their spare time ?" : split this one in
two, in the first case you have a proactive company, in the second case you
have proactive employees. That's not the same thing.

"Do developers talk with the client is a good one ?" : there might be company
where it is appropriate and others not.

I like question 8 though : "Do developers retains the copyright of work they
do on their spare time ?" I'd like that companies had a little more clarity on
this.

